# FK Coilovers



## chevy696969 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anybody else find that the price on FK coilovers seem to change almost daily? Seems everytime I look at them, the price is different, I opened 2 browser windows and got different pricing, WTH?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

chevy696969 said:


> Anybody else find that the price on FK coilovers seem to change almost daily? Seems everytime I look at them, the price is different, I opened 2 browser windows and got different pricing, WTH?


It is always different, I attribute it to being an overseas dealer, seems weird as American stores don't do that, but maybe it's normal over yonder.


----------

